# No sound! reinstall soundmax??



## Janinem (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello, Ok so yesterday i needed to delete some files because i have used up all the free space on my computer. So, in the process i was deleting files from add/remove programs and some old music files, and then finally i defraged my computer.

Now today when i restarted my laptop, the message "Your audio hardware configuration has changed. You must reinstall Soundmax" came up. The sound does not work at all now. AND yesterday, after i had finished defragging and deleting files, the sound WAS working. I was playing music all day long. It only stopped working when i shutdown and restarted my computer this morning.

Did I accidentally delete something important? Where can I reinstall soundmax if i need to? I really am not computer savy in the slightest sense so any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Janine


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Make and model of pc?
example: Dell dimension 2400

Report any yellow ! marks and what it says there here from device manager.

start
run
type
devmgmt.msc


----------



## Janinem (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello,

Ok so I did as you said and this came up with a yellow ! : SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio.

My laptop is a Thinkpad Lenovo T61.

Can it be fixed?! 

Thanks.

Janine


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

What is the model number? should be on a sticker somewhere on the laptop.
check the bottom of it, should be a 4 digit number also


----------



## Janinem (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, the model number is 7663 - AQ1


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is a link to your Drivers:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-67853

Go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall the Sound Max Audio
Go to the Device Manager and Right click on the Soundmax Audio driver>Uninstall

Reboot the computer
If the New Hardware Found wizard appears select Cancel

Install these drivers in this order:

Windows XP Update Module Q888111
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-68974

Audio:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-67816


----------



## arninagu (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi,

i am also facing the same problem No sound, whenever i restart my laptop the following message occurs "your audio hardware configuration has changed. you must reinstall soundmax". when i checked device manager i found a yellow ! in SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio.
My laptop is a HP Compaq 6710b
please help


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF arninagu,

You need to start your own thread.


----------

